# Bisamratte ... grrr



## maga_graz (26. Dez. 2011)

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich Bisamratten nicht mag...

Sie errichten ihr Eigenheim...
 

die nobleren mit eigener Ausstiegshilfe...
 

sie errichten Trampelpfade...
 

und fressen alles, was greifbar ist ... ich hatte ein Rosenpflänzchen, Himbeeren, Farn und Frauenmantel, nur die Christrosen, die ich extra für sie gesetzt habe, rühren sie nicht an :evil

... aber das muss nun doch wirklich nicht sein... nun schwimmen überall Styroporkügelchen rum... 
 

Haben diese Ultraschall-Wühlmaus-Vertreiber bei jemandem funktioniert?
Denn mit Ausrotten wirds wohl nix ... da liefert die Umgebung zu viele Neuzuwanderer, sobald mal wo ein Platz frei wird. Somit bleibt wohl nur, meinen "Lieblingen" den Aufenthalt zu vermiesen...


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bisamratte ... grrr*

Im Frühjahr 2010 meinte "Herr Bisam" sich bei uns im Graben niederlassen zu müssen.
Die Hunde hatten das schnell spitzgekriegt und machten mächtig Alarm.
Bisam sind äußerst wehrhaft, es ist also Vorsicht geboten.
 

Mich übers Netz schlaugemacht....
für Niedersachsen gibt es staatlich bestellte Bisamjäger, die ca. 150.000 Stück pro Jahr fangen, die Spitze vom Eisberg... wie mir ein Bisamjäger in einem Gespräch mitteilte.
Es wurden mehrere Fallen aufgestellt, die dann selbstverständlich auch täglich kontrolliert wurden.
Nach 4 Tagen war ein Bock ... Geschichte.
 

Die Böcke schwärmen im Frühjahr aus, suchen ein "lauschiges Plätzchen", graben dort einen Bau und holen dann ihre Liebste, die das "neue Zuhause" erst einmal prüft und für gut befinden muß.
Der im letzten Jahr angelegte Bau wurde in diesem Frühjahr von einem Paar bezogen, die dann auch 7 Tage später das Zeitliche segneten.
Bisam gehen richtig zu Schaden, vermehren fürchterlich und werden deshalb konsequent bejagt.


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bisamratte ... grrr*

Danke für die Bilder! 

Bisher habe ich noch keine bei mir am Teich gesehen - brauche ich auch nicht!!


----------



## Boxerfan (27. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Bisamratte ... grrr*

Es gibt Haustierchen auf die kann man verzichten


----------

